# Celle: Neuer Spielplatz für DDD



## JanikF. (25. Januar 2005)

Moinsens

Also nach unseren auseinandersetzungen mit Naturliebhabern    haben wir jetzt ein Gelände von 500x100 Metern  ( leicht abfallend , viele Bäume) , von dem benachbarten Trialverein bekommen. 

Das heißt wir könen da machen was wir wollen Shore bauen und große dirts usw. 
( Naja vielleicht keine Bäume fällen)  

Falls ihr aus der Nähe kommt und ma lust habt mit zuhelfen um später auch zu fahren meldet euch einfach.

Meine ICq 271 001 100

oder pm

Ps: sind jedes We im Wald!!! Spot ist in Celle ( Zugverbindung )

MFG ten_eighty


----------



## JanikF. (1. Februar 2005)

Nach einem Arbeitsreichen Wochenende steht schon der erste shore (Gallerie) !!!

Nächstes WE gehts weiter !!!

Brauchen noch Helfer !!!!!! (Bitte melden)

MFg ten_eighty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Würfel (1. Februar 2005)

Wir wollen Bilder sehen!


----------



## JanikF. (2. Februar 2005)

guck in meine galerie


----------



## Brook (17. Mai 2006)

Hab dir per ICQ geschrieben - wo sind deine Fotos hin, steht die Sache mit den Shores noch?


----------



## Brook (19. Mai 2006)

Hallo meine Lieben, war gestern mit einem Kumpel (Stefan) bei euch und hab mir euren geilen Shores angesehen - Himmel noch mal, sind echt dicke Dinger dabei.

Haben aber über den Winter einwenig gelitten, oder? Außerdem habt ihr definitiv ein Problem mit Mücken - oder ich zumindest auf eurem Spielplatz, da die Dinger mich so sehr lieben.

Habe gehört, am nun vor der Tür stehenden WE soll wieder gebastelt werden, mit Bagger?

Klar, die Strecken von den Motorrädern übersieht man nicht -> vieles davon kann man sicher auch mit dem Bike meistern, eine Spielwiese für jung u. alt.

Macht weiter so ... es gefiel uns sehr ...


----------

